# what is the weight of your BOB?



## zilte

my basic gear kit is 10 lbs. the guns and ammo add 12 lbs. the water is 6 lbs, the food is 2 lbs, and the concealable armor is 5 lbs. I want to be able to run like hell with my BOB, without having to drop any of it. I'm only going a few miles, to my caches. i don't think that it's feasible to carry enough to last more than a few days (4 seasons). By using a trailer behind a mountainbike, a guy might be able to have enough (ie, 100+ lbs) to last quite a while, I suppose. Same thing would be true if you locked the front wheel in alignment with the frame of a mountainbike, loaded the gear onto the bike and walked alongside of it, with springclips to hold the rifle across the handlebars.


----------



## mojo4

My GHB is only 5 pounds. A couple bottles of water and some snack bars and a coat n gloves. I have too many babies to try to walk away from anything so I don't even have a BOB planned.


----------



## zilte

best rethink that. Merely getting home can involve a couple of lbs of pistol and ammo, light, fire, a means of carrying your gear, like a buttpack or over the shoulder bag, more water, etc.


----------



## hiwall

I don't have a BOB.


----------



## Cotton

Everyone’s situation is different so there is no correct way. What’s best for one person can easily be the worst choice for another. A game cart is a handy fit for many and an often over looked prep. They are designed to haul a deer out of the woods, all terrain, 300 to 400lb capacity, balanced for easy use. Perfect for those with small children or transporting sick or injured people, price range $100 to $150 at Cabela’s.

When disassembled mine is 20 inches x 25 inches x 5 inches and easily fits behind my truck seat. It only requires a screw driver and pliers to quickly assemble which I store in a small cloth bag attached to the frame. I can also convert it into a crude pack saddle for a horse.

The longest distance I travel from home is 100 miles when I sell cattle. A distance I’m not going to walk quickly at my age. There is also a major river system to deal with. So, part of my long range ghb is a deer cart and inflatable dingy. As it happens I’ve several friends with fishing camps on that river.

There are a couple of horse rescue centers in that area I donate hay to. Why carry any gear? They are called beasts of burden for a reason. Being able to make a good halter from a short piece of rope is an undervalued skill, just as knowing how to handle a donkey or pony. Their eyes, ears and sense of smell are far better than mine! Especially at night! The best part… they don’t need roads.


----------



## labotomi

hiwall said:


> I don't have a BOB.


Me neither. I push all my belongings around in a shopping cart.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Even a wheelbarrow (lots of folks use them here to pack out elk and deer from the woods), jogging strollers, and a child's wagon can function well for bugging out. It will depend on the terrain and the health/fitness of the bugger-outer. Dogs can pack their own food and some of yours. When bugging out there is definitely more than one way to do it. Depending upon where we are we'll rely heavily on bicycles if vehicular means are not available.

One method you seldom see anymore is a one-wheel cart pulled by two people. These are kind of like a stretcher with a 16 to 20 inch bicycle wheel in the middle. They can easily pack a couple hundred pounds of gear over rough terrain. You used to see them more often before the advent of four-wheelers. In the winter plastic sleds work very well.










Incidentally, this was the first time I used the toboggan and I should have packed the weight more toward the center than in the front.


----------



## Grimm

Bob is my neighbor's husband and I guess he weights about 265. I'd ask him but that is a bit rude.


----------



## Balls004

Cotton said:


> Everyone's situation is different so there is no correct way. What's best for one person can easily be the worst choice for another.
> 
> Why carry any gear? *They are called beasts of burden for a reason.* Being able to make a good halter from a short piece of rope is an undervalued skill, just as knowing how to handle a donkey or pony. Their eyes, ears and sense of smell are far better than mine! Especially at night! The best part&#8230; they don't need roads.


I agree with Cotton's take on carrying your BOB or INCH bags...not gonna do it unless it's the last option. I always have a GHB that's usually in the 20 to 25 pound range in every vehicle we've got. They really are too heavy if I'm close to home, but they are just right if it might take me a day or days to get home. Our INCH bags are 65 lbs for me and 52 for my wife. Our plan is to bug in until we've gotta go.

Then it's like Cotton said, they are beasts of burden and those horses that have been eating hay and feed are gonna earn their keep finally. We're using travioses behind our two horses to allow us to carry more initially when we leave.


----------



## Tweto

I don't carry a BOB, what I do carry is a survival bag. It's a combination of a BOB, GHB and a FAK. The survival bag weights 32 pounds and it's in a back pack.


----------



## FatTire

My camping pack weighs 73 pounds. I can and have lived quite comfortably out of it for 9 days, hiking to a new location each day. Water is the only thing I neded to ressuply while camping. If need be, the pack includes several ways to gather more food. I could cut a lot of weight in a hurry if necesary, but its my philosophy that fitness level determines load carryimg capacity as part of balamcing the fire power vs mobility equation.


----------



## Cotton

It's easy to say you need a pack with x, y and z. For folks just starting out basic guides and books are a good thing. I would suggest folks actually walk the routes they plan to use in an emergency. My break from the guides and books came from doing that very thing. I posted about it else where (couldn't find the thread). In short I planned escape routes for a group of people to get from work in a large city to their homes out in the country in an emergency. It took me most of a winter. I actually walked the routes on foot.

There is a big difference in scouting a route at highway speed and what you see on foot. There are resources everywhere, places to rest while hidden, water, food, medicines. You can't see these things on a map or driving at 30 or 50 mph. This experience began to fundamentally change what I carry in a ghb. Another experience put the nail in the coffin so to speak! Posted here&#8230; http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f23/urban-escape-evasion-22131/

The old adage "The more you know the less you need" is so very true. Plans are great but I urge folks to actually walk through all your emergency routes and scenarios. This will allow you to customize what you carry in a bag to your situation. I discovered I didn't need as much gear as I once thought.


----------



## Tirediron

it really depends on whether it is a regular apocalypse or the zombie flavour, 
regular, I am loading a leopard C2 on the lowbed, zombie, I will go with the Terex loader with the sharpened cutting edge.


----------



## ras1219como

My BOB weighs in at around 35 lbs. and has all of my necessities for basic survival. I can go about a week before I would have to stock up on additional food. My chest rig, which contains all of my battle necessities and would be worn during a BO, weighs about 12 lbs.


----------



## Wikkador

around 22 lbs


----------



## Magus

Just reading and wondering, do some folks not know a BOB from a GHB?

A GHB could fit in a fanny pack or gym bag under normal circumstances, A BOB is gym bag sized and up.
A "Get Home Bag" is just that, enough to get home on, a "Bug Out Bag" is enough to live/survive with a
few days if you get rooted out of your bunker OR you're VERY far from home.


----------



## Cotton

A 90 minute drive easily puts me a 10 day walk from home. The items in the bag are to help me get back home. I know many people who have a 2 hour commute to work each morning.

Are you suggesting we now have to label our bags “bob” even though we’re not bugging out but getting back home simply because of the size? 

Now that's confusing...


----------



## labotomi

Magus said:


> Just reading and wondering, do some folks not know a BOB from a GHB?
> 
> A GHB could fit in a fanny pack or gym bag under normal circumstances, A BOB is gym bag sized and up.
> A "Get Home Bag" is just that, enough to get home on, a "Bug Out Bag" is enough to live/survive with a
> few days if you get rooted out of your bunker OR you're VERY far from home.


The contents of a GHB would vary depending upon how far away from home you happen to be. I also sometimes have to account for the needs of two young girls so even the basic necessities can add up to a considerable amount.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

It gets lighter each time I have to mess with it especially as I get older. Actually, I have different levels within my vehicles. If I still have my wheels there is a lot more gear. If I have to walk then I change the kit with the seasons. Right now I am in that in between seasons move. It is snowing but Spring is about to hit. I still have my Winter sleeping bags in the truck but plan to move in the next thirty days to spring bags. 

I purposely have moved to much smaller back packs to avoid the taking of the kitchen sink syndrome.


----------



## hiwall

All my vehicles contain too much gear to carry. That way I can pick and choose what I need to take with me to get home. In a pinch I can just grab the heavy bag and run then go through it later to lighten it.


----------



## LincTex

labotomi said:


> The contents of a GHB would vary depending upon how far away from home you happen to be. I also sometimes have to account for the needs of two young girls so even the basic necessities can add up to a considerable amount.


It also depends on your everyday footwear.

If your everyday footwear can't get your feet the distance it needs to, you'll need to pack the shoes that can.


----------



## helicopter5472

I keep my BOB (65 lbs) in the truck also have another extra food, water, supply carry bag (about 45 lbs) Work is 35 miles from home. The winters in Maine can get rugged and - temp day with wind can be a challenge with deep snow. So with this in mind I keep warm snow boots and extra heat pads. This is a lot of weight to attempt to carry so I also keep a jet sled for snow and a hunting cart (so I have wheels too if no snow) along with snowshoes with ice cleats. I can only carry the packs about a mile at my age but with the cart or sled I have gone 10 miles without over doing it. I can live about ten days with the food supplies and also carry food bars too. I can leave most of the stuff in the truck and just take the back pack with three day get home in summer and the pack weighs around 35 pounds. Winter is a big challenge...


----------



## LastOutlaw

I have a 'get home bag" I keep in my truck in case I have to hike home from work...about a half hour drive. I also have a INCH bag. When I leave my house I'm sure there will be no going back. I won't be hard to find...that thing is heavy. There will be a trail of gear behind me as I shed weight...lol.


----------



## Magus

Looks like some people misunderstood me..
OK, under "NORMAL" circumstances, one is 10-20 miles from home, IF your "NORMAL" is more, THEN
you need a BIGGER GHB. Look, it's not that hard, a 6 pack of water, 3 days of dehydrated food, two knives,
a leatherman, a medical kit and a roll of 20$ bills, maybe a pistol, a box of ammo and a change of clothes
and shoes. how hard is it to modify content for expected needs? two people? double the size. further away than 
normal, modify the load out. yadda.

Look, this is MY GHB, I'm seldom over 20 miles from home:
6 pack of cokes, go bars, two packs of smokes+ lighter, mini med kit[ the B.S under the sink kind+ suture kit.]
Pistol, 2 mags, box of JHP, USAF survival knife, poncho, 100$, blanket. in the tenderfoot areas I hang out in, if I can't
get home on this, I ought to be dead.


----------



## Wikkador

I am not really sure why people tend to attribute distance into their kit. A 72hr kit is a 72hr kit not matter if you have to hoof 25 miles or sit static in a parking lot. My kit weighs in at 21 pounds.


----------



## Balls004

Every preparedness forum I've ever visited or been a member on this has been one of the top subjects for contention. What do we call our bags, what do we have in them, and how much do they weigh? No wonder new folks get confused...

It is really simple, but because we want to be helpful to others, we sometimes think that the "perfect" bag we've put together for ourselves is "perfect" for everyone else too. Guess what, it ain't so...

Attaching a label to a bag isn't a bad thing. It gives it a purpose, which is really useful. If you attach a time frame to that same bag, then you have limited not only the contents of that bag, but it's weight, and it's ability to help you. We've also got to remember that every one of us has a different level of experience, needs, fitness and distance that any bag has to support.

There really is no one size fits all bag, I don't care what you call it. Every preparedness bag that you build (and you should build your own) needs to be tailored to what do you or your family need at the time that bag is employed. Remember, we're talking about something you're going to have to carry, or your wife or kids. Some peoples GHB's might need to be approaching the weight of an INCH bag, because of their circumstances, if they are fit enough to do so. If they aren't, then they will have to decide what is necessary, and what isn't. It isn't a bad idea to start out with more than what you need and then tailor your loadout to the circumstances, but if time might be a factor then you might want to reconsider that.

There isn't one ideal bag for each one of us. It's a highly individual choice/decision of what will work for any of us. Like a lot of things in life, sometimes, we're gonna be right, and sometimes wrong. Put a lot of thought into what works for you and what doesn't, but most importantly, why.


----------



## Wikkador

INCH, BOB, EB, GHB or whatever someone wants to call it is simply a sak-o-stuff. I am not really inclined to believe that people need specialized training to manage basic survival issues. I think that its when people begin to overintellectualize the concept of basic survival and venture into some grand production that we begin to make things much more difficult that they have to be. Given the availability of the things they need and a lack of dispair, I think most people can figure out what to do. Most survival considerations do not change all that much within the same geo-location and to that end..one kit can fit most people (generally). The main question is typically related to duration.. 24-36-72-96 hours worth or preps. I consider 72hrs to be the universal base and that is what I have built my mobile kit around.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

I prefer to build indefinite time bags. Sort of a Bushcraft Plus kind of kit. I do not like to add a dedicated timeline for an issue that hasn't occurred yet. I take apart and rebuild my Kit so much it is hard to say. I would guess that my normal haversack kit runs around 12-15lbs., plus firearms, and any food I tack on to it.


----------



## JAR702

Rule of thumb is that your pack should not weigh more then a 1/4 of your weight. Less if you are in poor shape more if you are in good shape and you can handle it.
We have car bags (GHB)
We have BOB ready to go at the door
We also have stashes on the property
The best thing anyone can do is pack a little bit in your pack, walk and then continue adding weight and distance to build up your stamina
Everyone's bag should be individualized for your needs, even toddlers can carry a small pack, dog can carry also
Just make sure you practice ahead of time, our group did a hike with our BOB and we had to readjust and add the frames so they were more comfortable.
Next we will hike in more rugged terrain and see how everyone does.


----------



## LincTex

Wikkador said:


> I am not really sure why people tend to attribute distance into their kit. A 72hr kit is a 72hr kit not matter if you have to hoof 25 miles or sit static in a parking lot. My kit weighs in at 21 pounds.


I'm not sure why you say that - - you'll burn a lot more calories carrying a 21 pound pack for 25 miles than you will while sitting in a parking lot. Sitting stationary, I really don't have to eat at all, since my "spare tire" will keep me alive.

Hiking 25 miles would be VERY difficult without extra calories, since my body can't turn the gut fat back into energy quick enough for comfort.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ok, here be where me an momma are at. Get home bags, well ours be a bit different then most cause they be our CERT bags so there be a bit more gear in there then normal. But, they will get us home when just bout anythin comes up. 

I'm currently rebuildin our 72 hour bags. Now fer us, these gonna be the bags we grab on the way outa the house ifin we have ta evacuate fer a spell. There be reasons round us why we feel these be necessary an when we wouldn't need everthin in a bob. Our plan be ta bug in lessin we really need ta leave fer some reason. One a the thins I'm tryin my best at be keepin the weight down. Ain't as young as I used ta be.

Our CERT packs an 72 hour kits will have enough food an water fer that 72 hour time period. Decent food, some a it be mre's, some other shelf stable items amongst others what we make up our own food packs with. Food be important fer us. Water we will be carryin as well as ways ta make local water drinkable. Also, there be extra gear an supplies in the vehicles that would be available ta us under all but the greatest disaster.

Now fer the bob. Yup I got one started, but bein it ain't our top priority, thins get added ta it as they er funds become available. Eventually it'll get done, but the 72 hour kit be a bigger priority ta us.

I thin the type a bag er gear ya need gonna depend on yalls situation, part a the country what ya live in, skills an so fourth. Like many thins, it's gonna be more bout personal choice then anythin else.


----------



## RevWC

no bob anymore just going to hunker down with what i got and give em hell if they want some!


----------



## TheLazyL

RevWC said:


> no bob anymore just going to hunker down with what i got and give em hell if they want some!


At my age I'm a figuring the same as you.

With my 85 year old mother, 81 year old mother-in-law and my wife, don't think we would come out to well trying to bug out. Just keep on reloading and passing those magazines on to me.


----------



## Norse

It has to do with what physical shape you are in for the most part, and distance traveled.

If you commute that far from home on a daily basis, I would have stash digs 
on several routes home to resupply. If you need to go that far, TRAVELING LIGHT IS OF UTMOST IMPORTANCE. Having multiple resupply digs that are easily found by landmarks is the way to go.

A general guideline is to travel fast, and if you are within 3 days of home, your gear may change with the seasons. My best advice is in short haul you never want a bag over 20-25 percent of your body weight, and reduction of weight if you are in poor health or generally out of shape.

A guy like me who is over 50 but in excellent cardiovascular shape, at 230 lbs I could easily carry a 40 pound bag. But my summer bag only weighs in at around 25 pounds.

Don't fall into this notion you need 100 different items in your bag to cover 25 miles. If you do chances are you won't make it back anyways in a escalated and hazardous situation. If you need to rely on that much gear over 25 miles, again, your probably not going to make it. 

KISS.....Keep it simple stupid. An ample supply of water,a water filter if you travel along a water supply, some high calorie power bars, rain proof clothing specific to the season, a small radio, some good foot gear, a versatile concealable weapon,(forget packing 100's of rounds of extra ammo, again if you get into that type of situation, you're not thinking and you probably won't get back anyways)a good knife,and a basic first aid kit. If you have room a small fly tent( I like the hammock ones) if you need to hole up, and if your budget allows a night vision device to avoid unnecessary contact with strangers.


----------



## Norse

LincTex said:


> I'm not sure why you say that - - you'll burn a lot more calories carrying a 21 pound pack for 25 miles than you will while sitting in a parking lot. Sitting stationary, I really don't have to eat at all, since my "spare tire" will keep me alive.
> 
> Hiking 25 miles would be VERY difficult without extra calories, since my body can't turn the gut fat back into energy quick enough for comfort.


An excellent observation,,,,,you can go many days without eating at all, but you will need more downtime and sleep to generate energy from body fat.

I pack small bags of trail mix.Protein and carbs. I also keep some dry gatorade mix to add to filtered water for electrolyte replacement. Keeping a constant supply of available carbs in your gut, you can cover some major ground if you eat steadily and often and take short naps. Also one might want to throw in a few 5 hour energy or energy drinks in case you get in a situation where sleep is not an option.


----------



## Wikkador

LincTex said:


> I'm not sure why you say that - - you'll burn a lot more calories carrying a 21 pound pack for 25 miles than you will while sitting in a parking lot. Sitting stationary, I really don't have to eat at all, since my "spare tire" will keep me alive.
> 
> Hiking 25 miles would be VERY difficult without extra calories, since my body can't turn the gut fat back into energy quick enough for comfort.


Being a person of average health, I dont actually consider "starvation" a real threat in a short lived crisis.

As far as water goes, I dont carry that much and expect to have to replenish it. If that happens sooner rather than later.. its something I will likely have to do either way.

If a person wants to build their kit around "miles traveled".. I guess they can but it kind of an odd methodology. I will stick to "duration" measured in hours or days.


----------



## LincTex

Wikkador said:


> If a person wants to build their kit around "miles traveled".. I guess they can, but... I will stick to "duration" measured in hours or days.


Neither criteria is workable.

It MUST be "calories needed". Hiking needs lots of calories, sitting needs none. Duration means nothing. If you are fat, you can sit in one spot for two weeks and not starve to death. If you have to hike 25 miles.... whether you can do the 25 in 3 days or two weeks, you need the calories to do the trip.

"Duration" really doesn't really mean much, because it doesn't factor in whether you are exercising or not.


----------



## Norse

Wikkador said:


> Being a person of average health, I dont actually consider "starvation" a real threat in a short lived crisis.
> 
> As far as water goes, I dont carry that much and expect to have to replenish it. If that happens sooner rather than later.. its something I will likely have to do either way.
> 
> If a person wants to build their kit around "miles traveled".. I guess they can but it kind of an odd methodology. I will stick to "duration" measured in hours or days.


The point is you don't know. There may be unseen events that force an extended distance travel duration.Distance traveled is the meter in which you have to gauge intake, not duration. If you are sitting still you simply don't burn near as many calories or expend electrolytes and water weight. An ample supply of high calorie, high carb food is not to fend off starvation, it is to keep your motor running and your legs from turning into linguini. Even people with excellent physical endurance are going to be shit out of luck if they can't keep availible carb sugar in their bloodstream, in a three day stress filled event..having to travel extensive distances unforeseen.. and have to travel on foot over rough terrain... that is not a smooth sidewalk, takes calories and hydration.

In fact, if you are a heavy person, you should TAKE EXTRA FOOD. It takes time for bodyfat to be converted into energy, and that means if you get into a situation where you will have to travel a long distance in a short amount of time, it will take a heavier person MORE INSTANT CALORIES to go the same distance than a person built like a triathlete.
All things to consider. That is why you don't see elite special forces soldiers with NFL lineman guts.


----------



## woodstove

Bugging out is really not much of an option.

As such I had to plan to stay put and make.

My location is rural....and low population.

For me to leave it would have to be for a tsunami. Could happen.

But where to go. We live so rustic..hidding out in the woods would not be much of a change for us. So, I accept that if found by unfriendlys.....i will most likely be killed...

Just hope they know which sugar is for the mice and such and which is for coffee.

Fyi....I always take my coffee black.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

It is silly to never plan to bug out. CASTLES and FORTS are intended to be deserted when SHTF, much less a homestead. I don't wana doesn't have much of a place here, in my opinion.


----------



## woodstove

You are right the logic thing is to bug out....I would if things were different....mobility is a health issues....so I get to think out side the box....dealing with what is..


In a case of a major fire I figure load up and get to a boat.

Because I have access to the boats...really think row boat with motors.

I have a immobile person. Few roads, and rough land

What ideas for a companion immobile and an able body person.


----------



## Wikkador

Norse said:


> Distance traveled is the meter in which you have to gauge intake, not duration..


I didnt say you use duration to determine how much caloric intake you need. I said a typical survival kit which is used to mitigate potential problems is customarily developed around duration. I dont recall ever seeing a 50 mile survival kit.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

I don't have much for an immobile person. Hard choices, any way you look at the problem.


----------



## woodstove

Well, I figured..I would just be nice invite the problem zombies for coffee.


......now,....which jar had the sugar....I am so forgetful


----------



## LincTex

SwordsandSaddles said:


> I don't have much for an immobile person. Hard choices, any way you look at the problem.


Yes, indeed... unless you are "Team Hoyt" (Dick and Rick Hoyt)

Do an image search online - - that is one dedicated dad!!!


----------



## sgtusmc98

SwordsandSaddles said:


> It is silly to never plan to bug out. CASTLES and FORTS are intended to be deserted when SHTF, much less a homestead. I don't wana doesn't have much of a place here, in my opinion.


I do believe in some bug out plan and I have a few but we also have to take into consideration what all situations exist for different people, my bug out plans are for short term like tornados, forest fires destroying the home and things like that, many of us that say we aren't bugging out say that because where would we go? The city? If I wanted to go to a less populated area in a shtf situation I would have to travel at least half way across the country. I know this wasn't said about me but often when some one says they aren't bugging out it is the most logical choice, even if my house burned down I would be better long term staying put because I know the thousands of acres around me. Could there be a better place? Of course but it would be a gamble and to get to it would involve hundreds of travel miles if not thousands and who knows how many would be there.


----------



## bugoutbob

There are indeed special considerations when one or more parties have special needs. The more lead time the better


----------



## Cotton

George Smith Patton, Jr: _Fixed fortifications are monuments to the stupidity of man. If mountain ranges and oceans can be overcome, then anything built by man can be overcome._  I have a bug out option...


----------



## hiwall

You are correct. Think the french maginot line - that did not work out too well for them.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

Only because they didn't build it right. A wall is only useful if it envelops what you are protecting.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I been readin this an followin along with it. It really don't matter this er that. What be right fer one feller may not be right fer the next.

What really do matter be that were all here, were all learnin an teachin an we got some sorta plan, knowledge an gear.

That be what's important folks.


----------



## musketjim

My GHB from work is about 8 lbs. as I bike to work normally and 100% of my work day is spent in gun free zones, so firearms are not an option. Never have had a BOB, as bugging out in the summer involves a bit of a drive to the boat launch, and the highway cuts right thru military land, and they actively patrol in peacetime and in any shtf scenario they can shut it down within minutes. Winter BOB is my backpack and sled. But considering the distance and extreme temperatures no one else is making that trip with me. Just need to be at BOL when it all burns down.

"Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later."


----------



## zero762

My back is 13.5 lbs with an additional 6 pound medical supply bag that attaches via molle rig to the back of my pack


----------



## kinda

13 lbs of guns, ammo, accessories, NVD's. 5 lbs of armor, 8 lbs of water, 11 lbs of survival gear, 1 lb of food. I'm not trying to go far. the BOL is just 5 miles from my home. 38 lbs. Lots of caches near the BOL "base".


----------



## kinda

I could see a mule or a donkey, something that can jump fences without having to run at it like a horse does. Cutting all those fences is going to make you extremely unpopular. 

The problem with livestock is that the critters make noise, leave tracks and will be shot on sight and eaten, by almost everyone, post shtf.


----------



## kinda

I got a newsflash for you. Not only does sitting around require 1500-2000 calories per day (depending upon your weight, age, metabolism and cold weather) but you need almost as many calories while you are sleeping as when you are sitting around. Your body burns calories constantly. The rate/amount burned varies, as much as 200%, but you do burn some, regardless of activity-level


----------



## kinda

news flash, you'll need a LOT of food and water if you plan on hiking for 3 days straight, a lo more than if you just sit around. In fact, you'll need 2x as much food and 4x as much water.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

I've seen the day I have drank almost 2 gallons in a day to keep the heat off. And I was working like a Russian Government Mule dong it. 

I hate to break it to you amigo, but EVERYTHING leaves tracks. most people that can follow a mule can track you too. Might as well outrun them, or outfight them with what you are hauling.


----------



## kinda

that would be the day, somebody tracking me, if I dont want to be tracked. Those noisy clunking critters will get shot, or get you shot. it aint trade muskets and arrows any more man, An AR can fire 60 rds at your critter and you, scoped, prone bipod or sitting, braced over a frame-pack, while you ride from 200-600 yds. Highly likely to hit you or the critter. A mountainbike makes far more sense. at least it wont run off, won't throw you when it gets shot, will STAY hidden under a bush, makes no noise, doesn' t need feeding or watering, won't get sick or hurt.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

I do not think we are going to get along. 

Ignoring you grossly wide sweeping statements, you are a fool if you think that spray and pray is a more efficient tactic than "muskets and arrows". The lack of information in that statement alone tells me everything I need to know. 

By the by, love the "highly likely" part of that statement.


----------

